
Reversible computing - jonbaer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_computing
======
hcarvalhoalves
Is there a link between this and generative neural networks?

~~~
fallingfrog
I don't think so. Neural networks operate by taking sums, and addition is not
reversible.

